# Snow in SE Texas!



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I know its no big deal for you folks up north, but here are a couple of photos of our once every 40 years snow:




























These photos were taken about 8:00 AM this morning. As evidenced by the "droopy" snowmen (they were built about 11:00 PM last night) it had already begun to melt significantly. By noon it was all but gone.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice pictures, love the snowmen. We have not had that much of that white stuff yet. Maybe this year it will stay out your way!
Marc


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

For someone who hasn't had much 'experience' building 'snowpeople', you or your family did a very good job; they have so much expression! They look so much in love; appear to be losing their 'butttons' though.

What is that plant with the nice green arrow shaped leaves?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Oldbee said:


> What is that plant with the nice green arrow shaped leaves?


Commonly known as Elephant Ears.

Those are good pics Gene. Ya'll got more than I thought. Wish we would have gotten some.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Oldbee said:


> For someone who hasn't had much 'experience' building 'snowpeople', you or your family did a very good job; they have so much expression! They look so much in love; appear to be losing their 'butttons' though.
> 
> What is that plant with the nice green arrow shaped leaves?



Actually when we built them at about 11:00 pm the night before, they were sitting much more upright and all their charcoal buttons were nice and tight. By 8:00 am when I took the photos, it had warmed up so much that they had already begun to deteriorate. I hate to admit it but it was just luck that they sagged into such an adorable position.

On the plant, Derek is correct, they are elephant ears. Pretty much a tropical transplant to this area, they have heavily invaded most of the lakes and bayous around here. They really thrive in a soggy area. My son brought home 3 or 4 plants from the lake a couple of years ago and tossed them to the side of the back step. Even though he never planted them, they quickly took over a large area near the back of the house. They can survive in colder areas because they are a bulb, but they usually die down through the winter. Our winters are so mild that they rarely freeze back and will stay green all winter. It is quite unusual to see them in full foliage covered in snow.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

nice to see we here in the north east weren't the only ones to get some weather I'll try to post some pictures of our pretty devestating ice storm later.

-jeff


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Gene writes......"snow....pretty much gone by noon the next day." 

Tom says....Gene, this is why we (I) live in this part of the world. Snow one day and golf the next.


----------

